# Extreme cuddlers...



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright, Preston is our biggest. Sure, he's lost weight on his new diet but still...He's maintaining now right at 76 lbs (I started feeding him a little more, he looked too thin for a Preston) Anywho, this dog is the biggest lap dog I've ever seen or had in. He has a routine. Anytime I am sitting within distance of him to try to groom my hair, he does. He'll leap onto the couch and begin grooming my hair out of nowhere. When I'm sitting on the ground with the kitties, there is Preston, attempting to groom my hair. When I wake up in the morning...Preston. Laying there, waiting to attempt to groom my hair. WHAT in the world has gotten into him? He used to do it every now and then. Now it's a constant factor in an approaching Preston. Even when I take him to work, and we're just sitting between classes, he attempts to climb into the chair with me. He's just a big baby. I've never had such a lover boy. 

Anyone else have a lovey dovey dog like this? I have to admit, having a dog trying to groom your hair all the time isn't all that pleasant. D:< It's nice to know he loves me so much...

Or maybe he just wants more food!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess is really really cuddly, but she doesn't groom my hair, haha. How does he do that??

She is always in the same room as me, and unless she has the greyhound zoomies she is on my lap. At night she sleeps in my arms all night under the covers.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Topher is always up for a snuggle. He isn't very imposing, but he's always following me around. The second I acknowledge him he'll jump on the sofa or bed and lay down right next to me with his head on my lap. He'll get on my lap if I ask him to. He loves to snuggle... I can do anything to that dog! I personally love it... but he doesn't try to groom my hair, lol!

He does do that "nibbling" thing when we're snugglin sometimes (like eating corn on the cob) that Minnie (the great dane's mom) had mentioned on here before... such a goober.

Rambo also likes to snuggle. But he is 60lbs of pure muscle, so not as floppy and squishy and delicious to snuggle with as Topher...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. Well, Preston can be rather imposing. However he knows his limits. When I say down, I mean get down and get out of my space. And he knows.

The grooming thing is like the nibbling...Like if a dog is trying to scratch a spot or has a flea they want to get rid of. That kind of nibbling. In my hair. NOT FUN. And it leaves knots sometimes. So I've had to curtail this behavior more now that he has for some reason randomly decided I am dirty and have fleas to be cleaned. Or something. I don't know his logic.  Maybe it's an, "I groom you....You pet me!" kind of thing. 

I love having such a snuggle bug too. All my pups are pretty snuggly, but Preston is the cutest and most snuggly by far!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww thats so cute! Roxi is my velcro, lovey dovey, sweetie. Actually the other day as I was talking to her (I was upset about something) anyway, I looked at her and was saying gee Rocks, who needs who more ? Me or You?Shes my Hatchi! She then came right in my face and licked me, man that made the tears flow! She is my snuggle bug!Were each others rock! We have a bond thats pretty darn strong! 
The one time I was sitting on the bed ,and she was on it too, and she put her paws like on top of me and just layed there with me ! Ok shes my fave! We just snuggle and I love her to the utmost!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Camden would have to be my most cuddly. He's a chubby little Chihuahua (we're currently working on the chub) and would be attached to my body at all times if possible. When I lay down ANYWHERE he runs to me and takes a dive over onto his back so that he'll be tucked up by my side. If I'm in my office chair like I am right now he HAS to be in the chair with me. Serious velcro dog....


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise is my velcro pup. If he isn't on me, he's squished up against me and if it's impossible to be snuggled up, he lays down as close as he can get to me. He'll jump up into my lap and promptly flop over on to his back, to be held like a baby in my arms, talking the whole time with his tail wagging.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie (55lbs) Braxton (70lbs and growing...) and Mousse (140 lbs) are all extreme cuddlers. Even if it's 90 degrees in the house, and I'm dying of a heat stroke, one or all of them will insist on being ON me. I have successfully learned to sleep with nearly 150 lbs of dog on my chest.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery is an extreme cuddler as well, 95% of the time I'm on my bed he has to be as close to me as possible.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

do any of your dogs have separation anxiety? i would love to cuddle more with my dog piper but am afraid it would make his separation anxiety worse - would it?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis and Tiffa are extreme cuddlers. Tanis has to have a hug in the morning when I first wake up and he won't let me go until he gets it. Tiffa is always in my face, always. Brooklyn the Bull Dog who is visiting us through the weekend is more nonchalant, but I think that's changing. Last night she saw Tanis and Tiffa cuddled up with me on the couch and looked like she felt left out. Since then, she's been coming to me for some loves.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

None of mine are extreme cuddlers - sure they like to be patted for a while, but then, thats enough thank you very much and off they go. Which is fine by me, because I'm exactly the same, can't stand being patted or cuddled for very long, get antsy, too much to do, too many places to go.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

ALL of mine are extreme cuddlers! Apollo is Mr. Teflon and will rest his head on my knees when I sit down, KO, will jump up beside me if I am on a sofa or asleep and Jolie thinks that I should put her in my lap whenever I sit down or pick her up if I am standing <LOLOL> Jolie is the only one who is built for it, but I love the other 2's cuddles just as much. Don't know how I would have made it without their love and concern for me.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

winaton will jup onto the couch and put his head into my lap(even though his head alone is bigger than my whole lap haha) AS TIME GOES ON HE WILL LAY ON HIS BACK WITH HIS BELLY EXPOSED AND HEAD PRESSED INTO MY LAP HARD :OP


CavePaws said:


> Alright, Preston is our biggest. Sure, he's lost weight on his new diet but still...He's maintaining now right at 76 lbs (I started feeding him a little more, he looked too thin for a Preston) Anywho, this dog is the biggest lap dog I've ever seen or had in. He has a routine. Anytime I am sitting within distance of him to try to groom my hair, he does. He'll leap onto the couch and begin grooming my hair out of nowhere. When I'm sitting on the ground with the kitties, there is Preston, attempting to groom my hair. When I wake up in the morning...Preston. Laying there, waiting to attempt to groom my hair. WHAT in the world has gotten into him? He used to do it every now and then. Now it's a constant factor in an approaching Preston. Even when I take him to work, and we're just sitting between classes, he attempts to climb into the chair with me. He's just a big baby. I've never had such a lover boy.
> 
> Anyone else have a lovey dovey dog like this? I have to admit, having a dog trying to groom your hair all the time isn't all that pleasant. D:< It's nice to know he loves me so much...
> 
> Or maybe he just wants more food!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Elisabeth said:


> do any of your dogs have separation anxiety? i would love to cuddle more with my dog piper but am afraid it would make his separation anxiety worse - would it?


No it won't affect it unless you do it just before you leave.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

great. :thumb: that makes me happy. i'll be doing some cuddling!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Luigi is a major cuddler, though he forgets sometimes that not everyone wants 75 pounds of pit bull in their lap trying to stick his tongue down their throat. We're working on it...


----------

